# Sudden onset of kennel cough



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's more likely that he picked up kennel cough somewhere else about a week ago, and it just showed up when he got excited at the park. The normal incubation period is 5-7 days. Was he around any other dogs within the past week, or in places where other dogs have been?
Kennel cough is very contagious, but normally mild and self-limiting in dogs that have been vaccinated. Unfortunately, there are many forms of it and we only vaccinate for a few of the strains.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cough, cough, gag, is the classic signs of kennel cough, it does sound like the have something stuck in their throat but ususally it's just phlegm. I doubt he got it "suddenly", it's more probable that the KC has been brewing in his system for the past week or so and only showed up today. It has an incubation period before they they start showing symptoms, coughing or sneezing. Your vet can give him cough medication that will help if the cough is severe. Unfortunately your other dog probably will get it too, it is like a human cold virus and spreads from one to another easily, especially if they are chewing on the same toys, drinking out of the same bowl, near each other when he coughs, etc. 

Good news is it usually runs it's course and goes away without complication. If you take your dogs out where there are other dogs, dog park, day care, groomer, or even just the vet they really should be getting a Bordetella vaccine (every 6 months) to help protect them from kennel cough.


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks for your responses, it sounds like he KC. I took them to daycare last week for the 1st time in quite a while, and that's probably where he picked it up. I will ask our Vet about cough syrup, that's a great idea. Does it make sense to put his brother on antibiotics as well?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm betting on the daycare. Be sure to call them and let them know that he has kennel cough so they can alert others. Chances are yours is not the first call they will be getting.
Normally you don't put the other dog on antibiotics unless they also develop kennel cough. He may not even get it, typically only about 20% of the dogs exposed will get it anyway.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tp1999 said:


> thanks for your responses, it sounds like he KC. I took them to daycare last week for the 1st time in quite a while, and that's probably where he picked it up. I will ask our Vet about cough syrup, that's a great idea. Does it make sense to put his brother on antibiotics as well?


Yep, bet it was day care. Antibiotics are to prevent secondary infection, they don't actually affect the virus itself, it just has to run it's course. Sometimes vets will give to both dogs, but others wait for symptoms. You could ask.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry*

So sorry to hear he is ill.
The only other thing I can think of is allergies.
It probably is kennel cough he picked up at the day care.
Call the vet to ask if he can have cough syrup.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My vote is for daycare as incubation is 3-7 days...


----------



## tp1999 (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks guys, I just called daycare and let them know about Teddy's kennel cough. They said it's been going around right now according to a nearby Veterinary clinic, but the last case at the daycare itself was about 3 weeks ago. It's very possible it hasn't been reported. As a precaution, they are putting signs up.

Teddy seems alert and he's eating fine, the cough only kicks whenever he first gets up and moves around, and then it will subside after a few minutes. I'm going to limit his physical activity so I don't stress out his lungs- I know he wants to play... the weather is beautiful!


----------



## weezie1953 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Kennel cough or not?*

Daisy attended a puppy day care last week without incident, and then on Saturday evening developed what sounded like KC. Coughed several times during the night, and being totally inexperienced with this, we took her to the vet on Sunday morning. As with pediatrician visits, the vet couldn't get her to cough on examination, although the vet tech. did hear the "honking" when we arrived. Prescribed Doxycycline and Robitussin DM. We drove home, and heard nothing more. It's Monday morning, and she hasn't coughed at all since arriving at the vet's yesterday. Is this typical? I would have thought that the cough would have gradually gotten better, not suddenly disappear! She had her last set of shots on Saturday morning, including her first lime vaccine. 

Any ideas/help out there???? She has not yet been vaccinated for Bordatella, and we are anxious to take care of that ASAP.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's quite possible the robitussin took care of the cough, but it's also possible that she just had something caught in her throat!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> My vote is for daycare as incubation is 3-7 days...


Ditto, although with some strains it is 7-10 apparently. Either way, onset is not immediate.


----------

